# Hob driveshaft?



## Adamo (Apr 15, 2011)

Im in need of a new drive shaft for my HOB filter it is a aqua clear 3000 and the shaft the impeller sits on has worn and lets it rattle around causing alot of noise. Does anyone out there know where to find replacements in the lower mainland? or somewhere to buy stainless steel rods?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I think Rogers has them


----------

